# exclamation marks on boot



## Rita G. (Jun 2, 2007)

Scenario:

I have a PNY xlr8 nvidia 8800GT 512mb on one of my favorite & most useful rigs that worked perfectly for some ~4 yrs or so...until yesterday. I powered on computer and get exclamation marks !!! !! ! ! !! ! !!! ! !!! !! all over black screen during boot sequence and it will not boot to desktop. 

I have tried this card on various other motherboard/monitor combinations and it always does the same thing, eliminating other hardware possibilities. I googled around and couldn't find any solutions to this odd problem. 

Question:

Has anyone ever heard of this or dealt with this? I sure would like to get it working again & any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello,

Sounds like either corrupt bios or bad video card. 

First try booting in safe mode by pressing F8 at startup, if it loads, then change your monitor or display settings to a default monitor and reboot. If it loads ok, then reinstall your monitor drivers.

Regards,
Sysesc


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the GPU displays the same problem on different PC's, the GPU is at fault.
4 yrs. is a good run for a GPU.


----------

